# Urgent Regarding Abu Dhabi Visa rejection please reply



## minesweeper123

Hi all,
I am new to this forum and found it very useful. I got an job offer from a reputed government company of Abu dhabi, as they have arranged my visitor visa for interview in Abu dhabi and I signed a job offer there and did my medical there after returning to my home country after few days company HR official told me to resign and ask for my joining date and told that they will apply for my employment visa.
So as it was a reputed company I resigned and gave them my joining date and till my relieving I did not received my visa I followup with company official many times and they told me that visa is still under process and suddenly after few days they gave me reply as my visa is rejected from immigration.
I got shocked as I have left my job and then followed with company HR a lot but they did not specify the reason and told me that they have applied for my visa twice but both the time it rejected. I do not know why because I do not have any criminal record in my present country nor anywhere else. They told me that they will apply for my visa again after six months.
*So please reply me is it possible that i will get my visa after six months when the company will apply it. Also please suggest me a way to get this issue resolved.*
Requesting you please to reply as I am in very critical situation.


----------



## cubon

Again, I terribly sorry about your incident. A big mistake here was your HR requested you to resign from current job before getting a employment visa/ work entry permit. There are many cases which are similar yours. None can tell you why your visa was rejected and none can guarantee it will be obtained in next 6 months. The best advice is looking for a new job now while waiting for visa again. Good luck to you !
P/S : I do many google about Security Clearance/ Visa process.


----------



## minesweeper123

cubon said:


> Again, I terribly sorry about your incident. A big mistake here was your HR requested you to resign from current job before getting a employment visa/ work entry permit. There are many cases which are similar yours. None can tell you why your visa was rejected and none can guarantee it will be obtained in next 6 months. The best advice is looking for a new job now while waiting for visa again. Good luck to you !
> P/S : I do many google about Security Clearance/ Visa process.


Thanks Cubon for your reply but I just wanted to know if somebody had experienced this type of case in which the UAE Embassy have issued visa later on after six months or later. I request other viewers also please share with me if you have gone through any of this kind of case.


----------



## norampin

You need to know that if its something that changes in 6months then maybe they will,. You will never ever know so for now don't get your hopes up


----------



## stereo.11

I'm sorry to know about your situation. Maybe that is the only excuse they had not for them to tell you directly that you're not fitted for their company - just kidding!  Okay, the way I see it, it is a plain newbie mistake on the HR side. First, if your a visit visa that is supposed to be transferred into a working visa, you don't need to resign (and all HR knows about this for sure). They will just process your visa for cancellation and apply for you an employment visa - which only takes like a couple of days to a week. You can absolutely work under that company even with your visa is under processed. Otherwise, exit on a country and stay there for a meantime while the visa is on process (usually Kish Island in Iran or Oman). Second, the HR promised you after 6 months. Since you resigned from the company (in cases of private companies) without having a tenure of more than 2 years, you'll get an automatic labor ban of 6 months to a year. That's why the HR told you to wait after 6 months for them to re-apply you. Third, there are a lot of cases that happens here in UAE regarding mistakes on processing visa. One of the more serious cases I knew, is that 150 heavy truck drivers were not able to get a working visa after being brought here by a local agency in the Philippines, resulting to closure of that agency and serious debt issues on those unfortunate drivers. That incident happened around early 2009. The best way is to find a work during this 6-month period and forget about that company that promised you an issuance of visa after 6 months. A lot of companies here in UAE (highly reputed or ordinary alike) play nasty tricks on employee recruitment and visa processing so better be vigilant next time.


----------



## Sillywise

Dear Minesweeper,

Same incident happened to me also. For me they've just re-applied around 40 days back. This time I'm ready to take the load of "rejection", if again. I heard, rejected cases are rarely been considered.

For your case, I would like to know when did they applied for SC before rejection and how many days it took to conclude as rejected ?

Govt. allows for re-application on any rejected case only after six months. So. I feel your company is doing the best they can. They spend lots of money to hire an expat, so keep faith on your employer.

Best of luck.


----------



## Sillywise

I didn't expect any unexpected ... 

Naturally after couple of follow ups at the May end company wrote me a line stating my reapplication was denied ...

They also advised not to hope since now a days ADNOC recruitment process involves lots of factors ...

Surprisingly I'm still getting phone calls from Abu Dhabi for offers in other ADNOC Group of Companies ... 

TOTALLY CONFUSED ....


----------



## busybee2

minesweeper123 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum and found it very useful. I got an job offer from a reputed government company of Abu dhabi, as they have arranged my visitor visa for interview in Abu dhabi and I signed a job offer there and did my medical there after returning to my home country after few days company HR official told me to resign and ask for my joining date and told that they will apply for my employment visa.
> So as it was a reputed company I resigned and gave them my joining date and till my relieving I did not received my visa I followup with company official many times and they told me that visa is still under process and suddenly after few days they gave me reply as my visa is rejected from immigration.
> I got shocked as I have left my job and then followed with company HR a lot but they did not specify the reason and told me that they have applied for my visa twice but both the time it rejected. I do not know why because I do not have any criminal record in my present country nor anywhere else. They told me that they will apply for my visa again after six months.
> *So please reply me is it possible that i will get my visa after six months when the company will apply it. Also please suggest me a way to get this issue resolved.*
> Requesting you please to reply as I am in very critical situation.


unless you find out why it was rejected then this happens all the time, until the visa has been processed in immigration they can refuse you etc and there is nothing you can do about it.


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

busybee2 said:


> unless you find out why it was rejected then this happens all the time, until the visa has been processed in immigration they can refuse you etc and there is nothing you can do about it.


Hello all, 

My husband is also in same situation and his security/medical was declared ok. Company send him confirmation to submit resignation and after that he was informed that company is not able to get his visa becuase of rejection and reasons are unknown.

We all are mentally stressed up and unhappy about the situation.

Will it close doors of UAE forever for my husband?

Please advice.


----------



## irfanmd6554

ADVICEREQUESTOR said:


> Hello all,
> 
> My husband is also in same situation and his security/medical was declared ok. Company send him confirmation to submit resignation and after that he was informed that company is not able to get his visa becuase of rejection and reasons are unknown.
> 
> We all are mentally stressed up and unhappy about the situation.
> 
> Will it close doors of UAE forever for my husband?
> 
> Please advice.


Which Company,Which Organization....Security clearance is done,have you got official offer letter,date of joining letter from them and then after that its rejected .......

How come it is possible...which Organization......


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

*which company?*



minesweeper123 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum and found it very useful. I got an job offer from a reputed government company of Abu dhabi, as they have arranged my visitor visa for interview in Abu dhabi and I signed a job offer there and did my medical there after returning to my home country after few days company HR official told me to resign and ask for my joining date and told that they will apply for my employment visa.
> So as it was a reputed company I resigned and gave them my joining date and till my relieving I did not received my visa I followup with company official many times and they told me that visa is still under process and suddenly after few days they gave me reply as my visa is rejected from immigration.
> I got shocked as I have left my job and then followed with company HR a lot but they did not specify the reason and told me that they have applied for my visa twice but both the time it rejected. I do not know why because I do not have any criminal record in my present country nor anywhere else. They told me that they will apply for my visa again after six months.
> *So please reply me is it possible that i will get my visa after six months when the company will apply it. Also please suggest me a way to get this issue resolved.*
> Requesting you please to reply as I am in very critical situation.


Was this company GASCO?


----------



## ADVICEREQUESTOR

minesweeper123 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum and found it very useful. I got an job offer from a reputed government company of Abu dhabi, as they have arranged my visitor visa for interview in Abu dhabi and I signed a job offer there and did my medical there after returning to my home country after few days company HR official told me to resign and ask for my joining date and told that they will apply for my employment visa.
> So as it was a reputed company I resigned and gave them my joining date and till my relieving I did not received my visa I followup with company official many times and they told me that visa is still under process and suddenly after few days they gave me reply as my visa is rejected from immigration.
> I got shocked as I have left my job and then followed with company HR a lot but they did not specify the reason and told me that they have applied for my visa twice but both the time it rejected. I do not know why because I do not have any criminal record in my present country nor anywhere else. They told me that they will apply for my visa again after six months.
> *So please reply me is it possible that i will get my visa after six months when the company will apply it. Also please suggest me a way to get this issue resolved.*
> Requesting you please to reply as I am in very critical situation.


It is around six months now from March 2013, Did they re apply for your VISA?


----------



## Asimfrombombay

Can the sponsor reapply our visa after completion of 6 months after cancellation of previous visa or we have to wait 15 days more after completion of six months for submission of visa application? 

For example, if our visa was cancelled in 10 March 2013, it will be six months on 10 September 2013, so can the sponsor apply for new visa on 11th September or he will have to wait 15 days more to submit application? After that the processing will take 10-15 days more.


----------



## nikhil19

Was there any solution to this problem? Facing a similar situation at the moment. Please help


----------



## KARIM-SAMIR

*My visa Rejected 3 times*

my visa Rejected 3 times now and for no reason they rejected , is true and my life here in UAE will destroy once i leave because i have credit cards and i have a lot of things here , so not only you , 









minesweeper123 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum and found it very useful. I got an job offer from a reputed government company of Abu dhabi, as they have arranged my visitor visa for interview in Abu dhabi and I signed a job offer there and did my medical there after returning to my home country after few days company HR official told me to resign and ask for my joining date and told that they will apply for my employment visa.
> So as it was a reputed company I resigned and gave them my joining date and till my relieving I did not received my visa I followup with company official many times and they told me that visa is still under process and suddenly after few days they gave me reply as my visa is rejected from immigration.
> I got shocked as I have left my job and then followed with company HR a lot but they did not specify the reason and told me that they have applied for my visa twice but both the time it rejected. I do not know why because I do not have any criminal record in my present country nor anywhere else. They told me that they will apply for my visa again after six months.
> *So please reply me is it possible that i will get my visa after six months when the company will apply it. Also please suggest me a way to get this issue resolved.*
> Requesting you please to reply as I am in very critical situation.


----------



## am.knight

*Hello, I have got a job in Abu dhabi need help about medical test. please read full*

I heard there is a specific test called physical screening or Physical test apart from Blood and X-Ray. now...

is that true?

if so could you please be specific what are those tests under physical screening or physical test?

basically I heard that the male individual needs to be nude in front of the doctor!!!!! hilarious....

could you please share your experience?


----------



## AAlHos1970

minesweeper123 said:


> Hi all,
> I am new to this forum and found it very useful. I got an job offer from a reputed government company of Abu dhabi, as they have arranged my visitor visa for interview in Abu dhabi and I signed a job offer there and did my medical there after returning to my home country after few days company HR official told me to resign and ask for my joining date and told that they will apply for my employment visa.
> So as it was a reputed company I resigned and gave them my joining date and till my relieving I did not received my visa I followup with company official many times and they told me that visa is still under process and suddenly after few days they gave me reply as my visa is rejected from immigration.
> I got shocked as I have left my job and then followed with company HR a lot but they did not specify the reason and told me that they have applied for my visa twice but both the time it rejected. I do not know why because I do not have any criminal record in my present country nor anywhere else. They told me that they will apply for my visa again after six months.
> *So please reply me is it possible that i will get my visa after six months when the company will apply it. Also please suggest me a way to get this issue resolved.*
> Requesting you please to reply as I am in very critical situation.


A big mistake done by the HR officer handling your file. Most Senior HR officers will normally only advise you to only resign once they have the Employment Visa on-hand... even if there is an urgency to get you onboard at the earliest. A big risk on your part if you already resigned. 

Just for curiosity based on your nationality, is your passport indicating any information that you are from Gujarat, Ahmedabad, Jamnagar?

Kindly note that once your visa application has been rejected by UAE Immigration, it is very rare that you will be granted another Employment Visa or entry in the future because your personal details will remain in the Immigration online system.

If you still get calls for employment in UAE, some who experienced visa rejections in the past were able to secure Employment visa if the sponsorship is thru one of the manpower agencies approved by ADNOC. But again, this is seldom and chances are slim.

It would be best to continue your other career opportunities in other GCC countries.


----------



## jayesh Chanchia

Hii, Me, Jayesh V chanchia living in Ajman and working in Hamariyah free Zone, Sharjah.I have applied family vias for may child and wife in sharjah they have given my child visa but my wife visa got rejected due to problem only.Now I m going every day going to sharjah immigration but nobody is answering.Now I m in very difficult condition because my child school has been started. Please give your advise. Is there any possibility is there for getting my wife visa. she is coming very first time here. Her passport is also new. Please reply me. /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl

jayesh Chanchia said:


> Hii, Me, Jayesh V chanchia living in Ajman and working in Hamariyah free Zone, Sharjah.I have applied family vias for may child and wife in sharjah they have given my child visa but my wife visa got rejected due to problem only.Now I m going every day going to sharjah immigration but nobody is answering.Now I m in very difficult condition because my child school has been started. Please give your advise. Is there any possibility is there for getting my wife visa. she is coming very first time here. Her passport is also new. Please reply me. /snip/


 Posting personal contact details is not permitted on the forum. What was the problem that caused your wife's visa to be rejected? Also, this thread is about Abu Dhabi, it would be better to post a new thread with your question saying why it was rejected.


----------



## Paul Garcia

stereo.11 said:


> Second, the HR promised you after 6 months. Since you resigned from the company (in cases of private companies) without having a tenure of more than 2 years, you'll get an automatic labor ban of 6 months to a year. .


Can you please elaborate on this? I am currently employed in Saudi for 1 year now. I have an initial offer in UAE. I am now waiting for the final contract. Does it mean I wont be able to join the company in UAE within 6 months after they issue a visit visa? Your response is highly appreciated. Thanks...


----------



## BedouGirl

Paul Garcia said:


> Can you please elaborate on this? I am currently employed in Saudi for 1 year now. I have an initial offer in UAE. I am now waiting for the final contract. Does it mean I wont be able to join the company in UAE within 6 months after they issue a visit visa? Your response is highly appreciated. Thanks...


The employment ban relates to UAE. If you are working in KSA, it wouldn't be applicable. It's relative when you are changing jobs in the UAE. It applies, if i remember correctly, to people earning under a certain amount and only to certain designations. Generally, it can be lifted if a fee is paid. But, as I said, I can't see how it would relate to you.


----------



## Tee765

*New to Forum*

Hello,
I accepted a job offer for UAE and should be getting my paperwork tomorrow for SC. Is the process still taking a long time? I have read through previous threads that discussed the long waiting cycle for a lot of people but I also saw a thread said there were changes to the process. Can someone please feel me in.


----------



## Paul Garcia

BedouGirl said:


> The employment ban relates to UAE. If you are working in KSA, it wouldn't be applicable. It's relative when you are changing jobs in the UAE. It applies, if i remember correctly, to people earning under a certain amount and only to certain designations. Generally, it can be lifted if a fee is paid. But, as I said, I can't see how it would relate to you.


Thank you for this response. I have another inquiry, in the event that my present employer failed to give me an exit visa instead a re entry visa here in Saudi, will I encounter a problem in my visa application there in UAE? As far as i know i will be banned for 2 years here in Saudi if i dont come back but i really dont know if there will be sanctions for me on other GCC country like UAE. The problem is the issuance of final contract. It takes long as what I expect and there is a notice period that I have to comply with my present employer. I worry about this notice period and it might be a ground for them to issue an exit re entry visa which would really hold me in the company.


----------



## solarpowerjunkie

Hi All. Im in a similiar situation as the initial poster. But I was employed in Dubai previously and was asked to submit my cancellation documents. They now tell me my visa application was rejected twice at immigration in Abudhabi. My family and I have now passed the 1 month grace period too in anticipation of this visa. I was previously employed the in Dubai free a new and have no criminal issues. I understand my nationality has no issues either. What could be the alternate reasons for rejection?


----------

